# CPC-A looking for a job.



## marygoodsell

I was wondering if there was any possibilities in finding a at-home coding position with just a CPC-A.  I have three children, I take my mom to dialysis on Mondays and sit with my dad on Fridays.  I have work experience but not as a coder.  I feel that I can do the job if given the chance.  Please give me some pointers on how to find a job.  I have applied for many jobs, not just coding positions, but also for receptionist and medical records and been rejected or not selected.   Thank You!

Contact information
Phone:  270-977-1764
Email:  goodsellm@yahoo.com

Objective
To obtain an entry-level position as a Medical Coder or Medical Secretary
Education 
May 2008; Madisonville Community College		Madisonville, KY
	Associate in Applied Science in Medical Information Technology
	Options: Coding, Administration, Medical Records
	Courses related to position: 
              •   Billing and Coding courses (3)
              •   Transcription course (1)
              •   Computer courses (5)
              •   Medical Records and Data Management
              •   Medical Terminology
              •   Medical Office Procedures and software (2)
              •   Financial Accounting
              •   Business Communication
              •   Internship (120 hours) at Trover Foundation
May 1995; Muhlenberg North High School (Academic diploma)	Greenville, KY

Work Experience  
     •	Flynn LLC; September 2005 to April 2006
Machine Operator;  clothing manufacturing factory
     •	Wal-Mart Supercenter; November 2002 to May 2003
Cashier/Sales Associate;  customer service
     •	Flynn LLC; August 1996 to October 1997
Machine Operator;  clothing manufacturing factory
     •	K-Mart; March 1996 to August 1996
Cashier/Sales Clerk;  customer service
     •	Pizza Hut; September 1995 to March 1996
Waitress/Cashier;  customer service

Licenses and Certificates
Medical Unit Coordinator
Medical Receptionist
CPC-Apprentice

References
Available upon request


----------



## mmorningstarcpc

Mary,

You may want to try a billing service.  They often times will hire people with not much experience.  I have worked at a couple of them, and people are hired and much of the time if you are willing to work you can move up fairly quickly.  Anyway, it would give you experience. Might not work for everyone, but its worth a try.  Good Luck!

Machelle

CPC, CPC-E/M, CPC-H


----------



## bart2be

*Work from home*

I am currently a inpatient coder for a local hospital and a Coding/Billing instructor in the evening. I am burned out and would like to find a job from home myself. I appreciate anyone who can help with ideas. 

J.Ellis CPC, CPC-H, CMBS


----------



## marygoodsell

Do you know of any billing services or websites I can check to see about job openings?


----------

